# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  ΤαρατσοPC -> Virtual Machine

## MAuVE

Για εξοικονόμηση ηλεκτρικής ενεργείας εξετάζω το ενδεχόμενο να μετατρέψω το PC που βρίσκεται στην ταράτσα σε ESXi 5.x Virtual Machine.
Προς τούτο απαιτούνται:
α) Το Mikrotik να τρέχει virtual.
β) Τα wireless interfaces να γίνουν Ubiquiti Bullet ή Mikrotik Groove.
γ) Τα ethernet καλώδια να μαζευτούν σε 1, με χρήση vlans, αφού ο ESXi host ευρίσκεται αρκετούς ορόφους πιό κάτω και θέλω ν' αποφύγω να περάσω νέα UTPs.
δ) Να παρεμβληθεί στην ταράτσα ένα ethernet switch που να αποπλέκει τα vlans και να παρέχει και PoE.

Ερωτήσεις:

1) Έχει υλοποιήσει κανένας κάτι παρόμοιο;
2) Το PoE της Ubiquiti είναι proprietary ή συμβατό με τα σύγχρονα ethernet switches που παρέχουν PoE;
3) Ίδια με την 2) ερώτηση για Mikrotik Groove

----------


## eagleg

Για να το κάνεις αυτό πρώτα θα πρέπει η CPU να υποστηρίζει : Intel® Virtualization Technology (VT-x)

----------


## ysam

Στην έκδοση 5 το ESXI θέλει όντως κάποια minimum prereqs. (πχ 64bit processor) Μπορείς όμως και με άλλα hypervisors. (KVM κτλ)

Νίκο ναι το θέτεις όμως σωστά. Με αυτό το setup δεν χρειάζεται να βλέπεις wireless κάρτες και να πρέπει να τις περάσεις μέσα στο vm ως τέτοιες, οπότε απλά έχεις ένα pc με πολλές ethernet η με 1-2 και ένα switch από πίσω όπου θα τα περάσεις όλα μέσα από vlans. Είναι απλό. 

1. Το switch πρέπει να είναι managed και να μπορείς να φτιάχνεις vlans. 
2. Για το POE μπορείς να βάλεις μόνο passive POE για κάθε ένα bullet/groove ξεχωριστά. (φτάνουν μέχρι το πολύ 30V και δεν ακολουθούν το 802.3af standard (44v-57v, 350mA)

----------


## MAuVE

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη,

Ο ESXi υπάρχει ήδη και φιλοξενεί 7-8 VMs.
Η CPU του εργάζεται, κατά μέσον όρο, ~25%, οπότε υπάρχει περιθώριο και για το Mikrotik.
Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι κατά πόσο μπορώ να μετατρέψω το physical Mikrotik σε virtual με τον standalone vmware converter ή πρέπει να ξεκινήσω εγκατάσταση από την αρχή. Θα δείξει.
Για switch διαθέτω ένα Linksys SRW2008P που δίνει PoE αλλά το webgui δεν δουλεύει (κολλάει στο home.htm)
Μέ putty μπαίνω στο menu, αλλά δεν βλέπω configuration για vlans.

Άλλο τώρα:
To mikrotik Groove level 4 software δείχνει, σε ένα συγκριτικό πίνακα, να υποστηρίζει BGP.
Μπορούν πολλά από αυτά, μέσω ενός switch να δουλέψουν χωρίς κεντρικό router;
Έχω βέβαια ήδη ένα Bullet, αλλά σκέφτομαι, αν τα πράγματα απλοποούνται, να το αντικαταστήσω και αυτό.

----------


## NetTraptor

Από την αρχή εγκατάσταση με νέο License και αυτό που θέλεις θα παίξει. P2V δεν βλέπω να παίζει. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι θα κερδίσεις από το να βάλεις ένα φθηνό πια router στην μέση να κάνει το routing.
Μεγαλύτερο νόημα θα είχε να βάλεις ένα Debian, ή ένα openwrt να κάνει την δουλειά σε VM.  ::  
Η λογική σου όμως δεν απέχει πολύ από ένα πιθανό μέλλον. Δες το DLEP (1) (2) δοκιμές του οποίου γίνονται και θα γίνουν σε CONFINE εξοπλισμό.

----------


## grigoris

> Άλλο τώρα:
> To mikrotik Groove level 4 software δείχνει, σε ένα συγκριτικό πίνακα, να υποστηρίζει BGP.
> Μπορούν πολλά από αυτά, μέσω ενός switch να δουλέψουν χωρίς κεντρικό router;
> Έχω βέβαια ήδη ένα Bullet, αλλά σκέφτομαι, αν τα πράγματα απλοποούνται, να το αντικαταστήσω και αυτό.


Σου απαντω στο σκελος που γνωριζω.. Mπορουν να παιξουν μονα τους -δε χρειαζονται main router (εκτος και αν χρειαζεσαι κανενα ιδιαιτερο conf στο bgp)- και να εχουν ολα ethernet IP στο ιδιο subnet με κοινο AS. Γνωριζω πολλους που εχουν setup με πολλαπλα RB (οπως και εγω, mix απο 411/U/ΑΗ-433/ΑΗ-333-600)

Μονη παρατηρηση: θα σου συνιστουσα 411 αν εισαι οκ με το αυξημενο κοστος και με την μετατροπη του σε outdoor λογω αξιοπιστιας, αλλα και γιατι αν *κουφαθει* η καρτα δεν το πετας ολοκληρο. Groove, bullet και 711 εχουν κατα καιρους απογοητευσει λαο. Η σειρα 4ΧΧ/U (χωρις ΑΗ) εχει αποδειχθει πολυ αξιοπιστη και η σειρα 9ΧΧ δεν εχει αξιολογηθει αρκετα σε βαθος χρονου (μεχρι στιγμης). Αυτα για τους routers με single wifi interface.

----------


## MAuVE

> Groove, bullet και 711 εχουν κατα καιρους απογοητευσει λαο.


Ευχαριστώ Γρηγόρη,

Κανένας "απογοητευμένος" να μας πεί τι πρόβλημα συνάντησε, γιατί προσωπικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος με το μοναδικό μου Bullet. 
Δουλεύει εδώ και ίσως 3 χρόνια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. 
Είναι όμως απλό "a", ενώ αυτά που κυκλοφορούν τώρα είναι και "n", οπότε ουσιαστικά άλλo chip set.
Αυτό που μου άρεσε είναι ότι τα βγάζουν πλέον και με κέλυφος αλουμινίου, οπότε είναι πλέον ανθεκτικά στο έκθεση στο ύπαιθρο.
Αντίστοιχα πράττει και η Mikrotik.

----------


## john70

Νίκο, πάρε groove, βάλτα σε ένα switch απλό και θα τελειώσεις  :: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ysam

Ναι αν έχεις L4 Lic μπορείς να τα βάλεις και να παίζουν μόνα τους στο switch αλλά δεν μπορείς να τα τροφοδοτήσεις από αυτό. Μπορείς όμως να φτιάξεις ένα 30v 5A τροφοδοτικό και να τελειώνεις. 

Αν έχεις θέμα στο setup σφύρα.

----------


## Convict

> Ευχαριστώ Γρηγόρη,
> 
> Κανένας "απογοητευμένος" να μας πεί τι πρόβλημα συνάντησε, γιατί προσωπικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος με το μοναδικό μου Bullet. 
> Δουλεύει εδώ και ίσως 3 χρόνια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. 
> Είναι όμως απλό "a", ενώ αυτά που κυκλοφορούν τώρα είναι και "n", οπότε ουσιαστικά άλλo chip set.
> Αυτό που μου άρεσε είναι ότι τα βγάζουν πλέον και με κέλυφος αλουμινίου, οπότε είναι πλέον ανθεκτικά στο έκθεση στο ύπαιθρο.
> Αντίστοιχα πράττει και η Mikrotik.



Το μόνο πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα σε ένα εκ των δυο 711G που έχω ήταν ότι μου έβγαζε συνέχεια kernel error. 911G και Groove που έχω μου έχουν βγει αξιόπιστα.

Τα αρνητικά που μπορώ να καταλογίσω στο Groove που αναφέρει ο john70 είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να παίξεις σε 2χ2 mimo και έχει 100αρα ethernet. Έχει δλδ ημερομηνία λήξης. Όχι οτι δεν κάνει την δουλειά του.Βέβαια έχει άλλα + τύπου plug n play.

Προσωπικά το βρίσκω εποικοδομητικό πλέον να έχω όλων των τύπων συσκευών στο setup μου . Μπορεί να αυξάνει την πολυπλοκότητα αλλά παράλληλα αυξάνει και την τεχνογνωσία. Η τεχνολογία προχωράει. Είναι κρίμα να μένουμε πίσω.

----------


## MAuVE

Πείτε μου αν παρατηρείτε το ίδιο στον κόμβο σας, αλλά στον δικό μου -τον τελευταίο χρόνο- η κίνηση έχει πέσει σχεδόν στο μηδέν (δείτε τα graphs στο 10.2.8.101).
Κατά συνέπεια, η αναβάθμιση από 802.11a σε 1x1 MIMO και πολύ του πάει.
Αυτό σαν αντίλογος στο σχόλιο των john70 και convict.
Φαίνεται ότι το δίκτυό μας αργοπεθαίνει, την εποχή που κάποιοι "τρελοί" από εμάς θα μπορούσαν να το πάνε στο επόμενο στάδιο με Ubiquiti airFiber, διατηρώντας το υφιστάμενο σε ρόλο failover.
Αλλά δύο τέτοια κομψοτεχνήματα, γιατί περί κομψοτεχνημάτων πρόκειται, θέλουν και 2 χιλιάρικα, πράγμα που δεν δικαιολογείται ούτε από την χρήση, αλλά πολύ περισσότερο από την γενική οικονομική κατάσταση.

----------


## Convict

> Πείτε μου αν παρατηρείτε το ίδιο στον κόμβο σας, αλλά στον δικό μου -τον τελευταίο χρόνο- η κίνηση έχει πέσει σχεδόν στο μηδέν (δείτε τα graphs στο 10.2.8.101).
> Κατά συνέπεια, η αναβάθμιση από 802.11a σε 1x1 MIMO και πολύ του πάει.
> Αυτό σαν αντίλογος στο σχόλιο των john70 και convict.
> Φαίνεται ότι το δίκτυό μας αργοπεθαίνει, την εποχή που κάποιοι "τρελοί" από εμάς θα μπορούσαν να το πάνε στο επόμενο στάδιο με Ubiquiti airFiber, διατηρώντας το υφιστάμενο σε ρόλο failover.
> Αλλά δύο τέτοια κομψοτεχνήματα, γιατί περί κομψοτεχνημάτων πρόκειται, θέλουν και 2 χιλιάρικα, πράγμα που δεν δικαιολογείται ούτε από την χρήση, αλλά πολύ περισσότερο από την γενική οικονομική κατάσταση.


Ας κάνανε όλοι αναβάθμιση από Α σε Ν και μιλάμε μετά για Ubiquiti airFiber. Επίσης αρκεί για να καλύψει τις " εσωτερικές " μας ανάγκες αν όλα δουλεύανε όπως έπρεπε. Τέτοιο εξοπλισμό που αναφέρεις θα χρησίμευε για την διασύνδεση διαφόρων κοινοτήτων όπου το bw θα ήταν συγκριτικά μεγαλύτερο . Τρόποι υπάρχουν , διάθεση επίσης υπάρχει και μάλιστα αρκετή...!!! Συνεννόηση δεν υπάρχει... Όσον αφορά το αργοπεθαίνει σκέψου ότι και ο Dow Jones έχει τα σκαμπανεβάσματά του.  ::

----------


## grigoris

> Ευχαριστώ Γρηγόρη,
> 
> Κανένας "απογοητευμένος" να μας πεί τι πρόβλημα συνάντησε, γιατί προσωπικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος με το μοναδικό μου Bullet. 
> Δουλεύει εδώ και ίσως 3 χρόνια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.


Παρακαλω

Γενικοτερα ειχαμε προβληματα απο unbt που μπηκαν σε ΒΒ απο το να μην pingαρουν σε ακυρες στιγμες και μετα να επανερχονται, να κολλανε και να θελουν reboot πολυ συχνα, bullet να μπαζουν νερα (αυτο συνεβη σε μενα.. plz οχι αλλη καζουρα οτι δεν ξερω να μονωνω!!)
Πλεον για clients μονο και για τις αξιαγαπητες XR απο wifi
Tα groove γενικως βραζουν στο ζουμι τους και τα 711 κουφαινονται οι καρτες τους οποτε πανε για dsl router

Αυτο που προτεινει ο ysam (πολλα routerboard σε κοινο lan) το εχω κανει σε ολους μου τους κομβους (μιας και δεν διαμενω στη χωρα) και μαλιστα για switch (και ΡΟΕ) χρησιμοποιω τα ubiquiti toughstation που μεχρι στιγμης δε με εχουν απογοητευσει καθολου.

----------


## Acinonyx

Η κίνηση που θα δρομολογείται σε άλλο backbone link, θα ανεβοκατεβαίνει άσκοπα το καλώδιο.

----------


## ysam

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι μακριά το switch από τα Groove. 

(Για routerboard δεν προτείνω switch αλλά συνδέσεις μεταξύ τους όπως κάναμε με την περίπτωση του κόμβου megathyrios. Δηλαδή τριγονάκια μεταξύ 4 routerboard και ένα κάτι μέ 4 ethernet στην μέση η κάποιο άλλο παρόμοιο setup).
1
/ | \
2-3-4
\ | /
5

Όμως σίγουρα από πλευράς max SnR καλύτερα groove και ethernet switch.

----------

